# Binding Options: NS Heritage



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't worry about the Targa's setup time. The guys at thegoodride do know their shit but they're not talking about micro mechanics - they're just saying that the first time you set your bindings up it might take a few minutes longer than some.... Cartels say. But when they're dialled in - any high end Rome bindings are excellent quality and and as good as any other bindings out there. I think the Phantoms would be too flexi for the Heritage. Nivek knows more about Raiden binders. I have some Rome Arsenal - got them well cheap and they own. They feel very similar to the Targas. Also have Cartels - which are great and I think would match the Heritage well. Snowolf rides a Heritage I think - check out what he is riding binding wise.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

double said:


> Based on Snowolf's review and the advice of other members of the Fourm, I pulled the trigger on a Never Summer Heritage (got the last 155 White LTD from BC Sports), so thank you for all your help. Now comes the question of bindings...
> 
> Looking for responsive, canting and comfortable. The Rome Targas seem like a good fit but I am worried about all the parts and difficult adjustment as described in TheGoodRide review. I like the Burton Diode and Prophecy but don't believe they are canted. I also thought the Raiden Phantoms might work but they don't seem to be spoken about much here. Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


If you want canting the Raiden's won't work. The Blackhawks do have canting, and I believe they are stiffer as well so maybe look into that?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

double said:


> Based on Snowolf's review and the advice of other members of the Fourm, I pulled the trigger on a Never Summer Heritage (got the last 155 White LTD from BC Sports), so thank you for all your help. Now comes the question of bindings...
> 
> Looking for responsive, canting and comfortable. The Rome Targas seem like a good fit but I am worried about all the parts and difficult adjustment as described in TheGoodRide review. I like the Burton Diode and Prophecy but don't believe they are canted. I also thought the Raiden Phantoms might work but they don't seem to be spoken about much here. Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


I have a heritage and went with Diodes. Great pairing - very responsive and super comfortable.. couldn't be happier. However, the diodes do not have canting. 

I originally bought Targas but returned them over durability concerns and my boot size is in between their sizings... didn't ride them so can't give an opinion on performance. They are a pain in the ass to set up - but does it really matter as you only do it once:dunno:

If your looking at Raidens... I would look at the Machines. They're stiff/responsive and have air canting. They were on my list but I haven't rode them (Nivek can probably provide info/thoughts on them).


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Ride Delta's on mine when going out west, and Flow NXT-ATSE's when doing laps in the east.

Will probably be looking at some Flux's some time this year, fondled several models at Wiredsport last week and they are tits!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I got k2 auto uprise on mine. Basically a binding with the best of many bindings wrapped into one.

The damp heritage and uprise comfort equals a Cadillac ride


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Burton Re:Flex bindings have autocant. FYI.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

*Autocant*



Leo said:


> Burton Re:Flex bindings have autocant. FYI.


How does Autocant work? Is is the same/better/worse then regular canting? Thank you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i put diodes on mine. i think the autocanting is just less density in the foam footbeds toward the inside of your foot. i could be wrong, either way i don't notice it. 

the diodes are cool, mostly because they're so light. if i had it to do over or if i was going to choose a different binding i'd for sure get something Auto from K2. they are the shit.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

double said:


> How does Autocant work? Is is the same/better/worse then regular canting? Thank you.


The inner side of the base cushioning is softer EVA foam. This means your weight will cause this footbed to naturally cant.

You aren't really supposed to notice canting. It's supposed to feel like nothing. However, you are supposed to feel the benefits on your knees. Canting isn't for everyone and Burton's tech makes sense. The cant is there if you need it. 

You can feel too much cant though. 2.0 is even a bit much for some people. Another reason why autocant is handy. I don't know about the durability of the softer side though. I have an autocant footbed that was turned into a coaster on my desk right now. The softer side is very noticeably softer.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

double said:


> Based on Snowolf's review and the advice of other members of the Fourm, I pulled the trigger on a Never Summer Heritage (got the last 155 White LTD from BC Sports), so thank you for all your help. Now comes the question of bindings...
> 
> Looking for responsive, canting and comfortable. The Rome Targas seem like a good fit but I am worried about all the parts and difficult adjustment as described in TheGoodRide review. I like the Burton Diode and Prophecy but don't believe they are canted. I also thought the Raiden Phantoms might work but they don't seem to be spoken about much here. Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


So I did discover that the latest Romes have a lot of adjustments... and it takes a while to set them up... the VERY FIRST TIME... after that if you just want to change the angles or stance width, it is about the same as any modern binding that has a disc cover (i.e. 5 screws to loosen).


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> The inner side of the base cushioning is softer EVA foam. This means your weight will cause this footbed to naturally cant.
> 
> You can feel too much cant though. 2.0 is even a bit much for some people. Another reason why autocant is handy. I don't know about the durability of the softer side though. The softer side is very noticeably softer.


Yea... that is disconcerting that a binding would cant more and more as it wears down over the years (i guess you'll need to switch them out like you do sneakers after 300 miles of running in them) - well most people would probably sell get rid of the binding by then and I'm sure Burton replaces the footbeds for free.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*Flow NX2-AT or NX2-RS?*

Bit of a grave dig here... would like to hear from folks who've paired Flows with the Heritage. Which binding will suit a 2013 Heritage the best?

NX2-AT or NX2-RS?

... for general all mountain riding, no park.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What kind of riding are you going to be doing?


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> What kind of riding are you going to be doing?


Groomers, steeps, powder, trees/glades, small-med jumps, some bumps.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

For what it's worth I have a pair of Flow NXT-AT's on my Heritage. Seems to be a good combo.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love the feel of the nx2-SE!!. The toe cap gives a lot more of a control feeling over m power strap models...... Love the nasty system too. I also started using the hylite boots this season, great boots.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Argo said:


> I love the feel of the nx2-at. The toe cap gives a lot more of a control feeling over m power strap models...... Love the nasty system too. I also started using the hylite boots this season, great boots.


Do you mean the NX2-SE? cuz the AT is the power strap style, not meaning to be an a-hole, just correcting the model.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, sorry. I have both.... Toe cap is superior for feel. SE for sure. GT will be on a board next year too.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> For what it's worth I have a pair of Flow NXT-AT's on my Heritage. Seems to be a good combo.


That settles it for me. Thanks!




Argo said:


> I love the feel of the nx2-SE!!. The toe cap gives a lot more of a control feeling over m power strap models...... Love the nasty system too. I also started using the hylite boots this season, great boots.


Love the nasty system on the NX2s, myself. Have gotten to really like the power strap, hence my preference for ATs and RSs. Will try to demo some NX2-SEs to see if the toe cap version is a better fit for me.


----------

